# What breeed



## scooter206 (Apr 4, 2013)

What kind of chickens are theses does anyone kno








Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## RaineyDayFarms (Oct 10, 2013)

They look like Light brahmas. Very pretty hens.


----------



## goatpoultryduckrabbit (Dec 27, 2013)

I think they are brahmas very nice hens! 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

They are light brahmas


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Light Bramas, and a nice rose comb on the one I can see


----------



## Cactus_Acres (Sep 24, 2013)

Yup, Brahmas.


----------

